# selling my laptop with vagcom cheap!



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

dell p4 laptop, C840. wifi card built in, 2gb "great for logging with unlocked vagcom installed scan trouble codes, clear a check engine light.
256mb
geforce video card
windows xp pro
microsoft office
symantec antivirus
internal lan/modem etc
firewire/usb
wall charger / power cord
no battery but they are only $30 on ebay...

$270 obo


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: selling my laptop with vagcom cheap! (brax)*

Is this still available?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: selling my laptop with vagcom cheap! (ErockBar1)*

Sold


----------

